# RIP Evie



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't believe I'm having to write this...

Just got back from holiday to find my sand gecko Evie dead  Ricki is okay, but the other two are nowhere to be seen. I'll have to wait until later to know if they're okay so I now have several hours of worrying before they show themselves.

I don't know what happened, my bro was feeding them and I thought she had starved or something but my parents told me there were plenty of crix hiding there. She'd been dead a couple of days. Feel sick right now and having two other geckos to worry about isn't helping.  

RIP Evie


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

R.I.P Evie  Fingers crossed your others are just hiding and ok.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I've found Sahara, just Phoenix missing now.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Was Phoenix I'd found not Sahara, he tricked me by being in here place but she is there too. I guess Evie wasn't well, she shed before I left and wasn't eating much but I put that down to her eating the shed skin. I guess there was something more to it now though  

I'll have to give the tank a good clean out when I get the chance, its in a right mess.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Big hugs chicken *huggggz*


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that kat. Poor girl. Just makes it worse that you were on holiday.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

awww sorry to hear that. I was gutted when my emo the waterdragon died  hope you'll be ok and glad ur other two are ok.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't have a chance to notice anything wrong. I'm worried about my others now


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

really soory to hear about your loss silvershark keep your cjiin up,  rip evie


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thats beautiful, brought a tear to my eyes  R.I.P. Evie


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeh same tombraider, that is veru sweet and once again, i am sorry for your loss


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

really sorry for your loss ive got tears from reading this thread.


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

*re*

I'm sure people are just enjoying making me cry today!

Sorry for your loss, xxx R.I.P Evie xxx

At least any pain she had is gone now.
xxx


----------

